# ESN / QPST / bad micro sd - question



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

My wifes phone has a bad micro SD port.

I ordered replacment port and while i am decent at soldiering i think due to the size of these connections, it may be safer to do something else.

so what i was thinking was i found an entire sgs3 motherboard on ebay, but it has a bad esn.

my question is this.

it would be much easier to replace the whole motherboard than the micro usb port.

I did a qpst backup of her NV chip a long time ago.

does this backup have the ESN number in it?

can i swap this motherboard and then use QPST to restore that NV memory backup and be good to go?

if not can i use QPST to read her info and then swap and write to the replacement?

Thanks


----------

